# Can anyone identify this locking device?



## jackpotjoker (Jun 26, 2014)

I have these two locking devices that I do not know what they are for or who made them. The key (the piece with a mushroom looking end) pushes into the larger piece and locks in. By pushing the opposite end (with the single ring) back into the device it releases and the key comes out. It is stamped with some type of logo also. Any help to identify this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is ooold, you need to ask an antique dealer. 

ED


----------



## gnikyerffej1 (Apr 9, 2010)

My immediate guess is that it's some sort of sash lock. Granted how much it's weathered, it seems appropriate for something like a barn. The makers mark looks like a Celtic design...the guys at anvilfire.com can probably help.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Must be from the Civil War era too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

They might also be trunk latches---that mark is likely a blacksmiths stamp(makers mark)

Check out the link that gnikyerffej1 posted---might get you some help


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Come back and let us know what you find.


----------



## pingsogo (Oct 1, 2013)

This thing may be from the ancient China


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

*Beautiful Vintage style either way*

I must say, this is quite intriguing, they don't look like they're from ancient china at all I'm afraid. But they sure look like some sort of older cast iron locking mechanism. 

I hope this thread keeps alive, and that we can find out what they actually are. Maybe it's right that you need to speak to an antique dealer to be able to get the origin of these sussed out. Best of luck to you and I'll be keeping a curious eye on this one


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Take them to Las Vegas to Pawn Stars. If Rick doesn't know he will say they look about the age of his dad, but he will call a buddy, Mark, the director of Clark County museums and Mark will know.

Keep us informed of which episode you'll be on.:thumbup:


----------



## El Barbón (Nov 25, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the ends of the two pieces?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It appears that with their name and 1 post in the month since they joined, that this was not a serious query. 

ED


----------



## jackpotjoker (Jun 26, 2014)

*de-nagorg*

Hey Ed,

Sorry, but this is a serious post. Nobody has been able to identify these yet. I guess I misunderstood how this worked. I thought I would get an email each time I got a reply. Now that I know how it works I can check back more regularly.

Mike


----------



## jackpotjoker (Jun 26, 2014)

Pat Martin said:


> I must say, this is quite intriguing, they don't look like they're from ancient china at all I'm afraid. But they sure look like some sort of older cast iron locking mechanism.
> 
> I hope this thread keeps alive, and that we can find out what they actually are. Maybe it's right that you need to speak to an antique dealer to be able to get the origin of these sussed out. Best of luck to you and I'll be keeping a curious eye on this one


I will keep it alive and keep you posted. Thanks, Mike


----------



## jackpotjoker (Jun 26, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> Come back and let us know what you find.


I will if I find out anything. Thanks, Mike


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jackpotjoker said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Sorry, but this is a serious post. Nobody has been able to identify these yet. I guess I misunderstood how this worked. I thought I would get an email each time I got a reply. Now that I know how it works I can check back more regularly.
> 
> Mike


At the top of the page in "thread tools" click on "subscribe to this thread" and you'll get your email notification.


----------



## jackpotjoker (Jun 26, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> They might also be trunk latches---that mark is likely a blacksmiths stamp(makers mark)
> 
> Check out the link that gnikyerffej1 posted---might get you some help


I live in Alameda, California. Alameda is an island in the S.F. Bay. These came out of an estate in the Berkeley, CA hills. Thanks, Mike


----------

